# 2012 Forest River Toy Hauler



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm posting this for someone else, so if interested please use the contact information in the ad, since the trailer isn't mine.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29212251&cat=436&lpid=&search=stealth&ad_cid=6


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That's my dream trailer! Too bad i cant afford it.


----------

